# Anyone tried GIFT at London Fertility Clinic - or any views on it?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there

I'm feeling utterly miserable today after a BFN and really worried about my chances of getting a BFP, especially as I'm 40 in July. 

Not sure what to do next, but may go back to ARGC for one last try.

Just wondered if people had any advice on what I should do next? Should I wait till July so I can have three embies put back - and would people recommend sticking with the ARGC?

Also, I've just done some research on internet and come across GIFT at London Fertility Clinic, which is supposed to increase chances of pregnancy in older women. Anyone heard of it, know what it is or got a BFP from it?

Any advice appreciated - I really need cheering up!!!

Exx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Elena,

Firstly I believe GIFT is considered quite invasive surgically and a rather old fashioned procedure given the advent of blast transfer and more advanced embryology. Very few clinics practice it any more as I don't believe it has had particularly stellar results. Also, you are transferring eggs and sperm and hoping that fertilisation will take place in the fallopian tubes - this is not guaranteed of course.

However, it is true that the more embryos transferred for 40 plus women, the better the chances of a live birth (research in the US has shown that the optimum to transfer is 5) and this is the idea behind GIFT in order to get round our law limiting a 3 embryos transfer limit. You need to ask the LFC for exact live birth results using GIFT to get an idea about it - don't forget it is live birth stats that matter NOT bfps! LFC's success rates are not as good as ARGC

If you are really interested in transferring more embryos then you might consider the US? I know this may not be possible financially, but certainly the results for over 40s at the top clinics there are very much better than here.

Of course all of this depends on your particular diagnosis and how you respond to meds. Also how good the embryology dept. is and how many embryos you make etc. etc. It is an inidividual diagnosis that helps decide a course of action.

I personally would stick with the ARGC, but I would make sure that before your next cycle you eliminate as many of the possible causes of implantation failure and miscarriage in ordrer to give yourself the best possible chance for your cycle.

There is a list of tests here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

Most can be done by your GP and/or your clinic and I would recommend them.

Have you been given a reason for your failures? Do you know why you miscarried? I am very sorry about this and your bfn - it is very hard to know exactly what to do, but thorough testing coupled with a top quality clinic with good live birth results for your age and a great lab. are essential in my opinion to give you a good chance. However, diagnosing any problems before you cycle would be essential. Has your DH's sperm been tested etc. etc.?

Wishing you good luck.

Daisy
x


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Daisy

Thanks for your post - that's really helpful.

No reason given for my m/c but I assumed it would be a chromosal abnormality. Infertility unexplained - husband's sperm has been tested and it's come back ok/ borderline motility. I've assumed the problem is that my eggs are too old - but I responded well to meds and had 16 eggs collected, 15 fertilised and 8 came back as normal after screening but only one went to blast. Two were transferred and one of the others were deemed good enough to freeze. 

For some reason, I wasn't offered any immune testing at the ARGC. We're really desperate to have a child so we may give it one more go and will probably stick with the ARGC, so thanks a lot for your advice. 

Exx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Elena,

While chromosome abnormalities are a large cause of m/c, it isn't always safe to assume this is the case.  Have you and your DH been karotyped for genetic abnormality?  I would really recommend that you do (via ARGC) the basic recurrent miscarriage/implantation failure tests for peace of mind.  You haven't got time to waste, and these tests will flag up any potential problems, e.g. clotting, thyroid, autoimmune etc. which can be treated in order to give you the optimum chance.

Sending you best wishes.

Daisy
x


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

elena, I'd go along with the others, no need to assume chromosome abnormality. I've had one miscarriage and one chemical, both at 39, and we know that the embryo from the miscarriage was genetically normal. You might want to follow up as suggested and get a miscarriage panel done?


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot to everyone for their replies to this. 

I assumed my m/c was a chromosomal abnormality, but it's interesting to hear that might not be the case. 

Brrtgirl - could you tell me what a 'miscarriage panel' is?

thanks a lot for your advice

Exx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Elena,

The basic tests for recurrent miscarriage or implantation failure can be found here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

I would recommend having as many of these as possible. Many or most of these can be done via the GP if they are sympathetic. Sadly, most GPs have no knowledge of fertility or miscarriage and it may take a bit of persuading. Otherwise they could be done through your clinic? or via a miscarriage specialist like Dr. ******* who operates privately. Not sure which clinic you are with and whether they would be able to help you with these.

http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/

Testing is very important as problems tend to increase with age in both men and women and it is worth eliminating common causes of implantation failure like karotyping for you and DH, insulin resistance, sperm issues - sperm fragmentation testing, clotting problems, antinuclear antibodies, thyroid problems etc as these often impact on your ability to get pregnant and maintain a pregnancy.

Wishing you the best.

Daisy
x


----------

